# Gamers in Clearfield County (PA) Unite!



## letmeindammit (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings and salutations. If you live in PA near the Clearfield, Jefferson, or Forest county areas, make sure to run down to the RAZ II in DuBOIS, PA and get a hold of Vic. He can show you the path through the swirly twirly gumdrop jungle to me, the local DM. We have an ongoing group and would like to see it expand with a few new gamers.


----------

